# Bob sikes 08/22



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Got to bob sikes at 9:00am lys and ladyfish everywhere. Fished octagon and kept catching ladies; guys on the end were catching Spanish. Headed up to the bridge @ 11 and everyone catching Spanish. Really picked up @ 12:30. Freelining lys away from the bridge producing Spanish; bottom rigs under the bridge getting flounder and reds. At one point two big red hookups at the same time both broke off. Ran out of lys @ 1:30 and the clouds were angry so called it a day. Ended up with 6 Spanish between 13 and 16 inches.


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

great day!


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Stupid question I'm sure, but what are "lys"?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ly's are closely related to menhaden. Also called elywifs. Small silver bait fish that you may see flashing in the water that they ladyfish and spanish bust on. Great baitfish to use. They have long bodies, and are very fragile and die easily, as you can see from the picture i attached. just click on the link. elywives picture by JACK70124 - Photobucket


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nice bro


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

try ballooning one of those spanish out there next time


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the answer.


----------

